# How long do you take?



## Hezbez

Let’s say you’re going away for a long weekend in your van.

How long does it take you, from getting out of bed (or home from work) to driving off?

Discount any time spent cleaning the house etc (I hate going away and leaving a messy house). Only include time directly related to going away for the weekend.

I would say, on a good day we can be up and out in about 2 hours (this includes sorting/packing clothes and various other bits n pieces, putting in food, getting van out, filling her with water, organising cat sitter, feeding fish etc.

How long does it take you?


----------



## bigfrank3

Because the van is at the side of the house bits and pieces are put in the van during the preceding few days, as well as all the stuff that stays in the van. 

I can fill the water up the day before so apart from putting the milk from the house fridge into the van fridge everything is ready to go. 

I have to move the car off the drive, get the van out and then put the car back on the drive, so all in all maybe half an hour. 

bigfrank3


----------



## grenwelly

For a couple of nights less than an hour
Though in some cloths and food
Load bikes and some water
Van stays at home so that helps


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Our van is kept in storage, and I pick it up on the way home from work.

From the moment I hit our drive, I know we will be gone well within the hour, and that includes for food, clothes and dog stuff.

It's the dog stuff that slows us down.....


----------



## MrsW

Probably a couple of hours at the moment as it is not stored at home. When it is I reckon we can be away in an hour i the shopping is all done (but then we keep most things in it anyway except food and our clothes)


----------



## babyrhino

About five minutes!

Get home - drop car keys - pick up van keys - back out of door - leave.

What would take any longer?

Regards

Brian

PS - May take longer if dog has decided to take himself for a walk and has gone AWOL


----------



## solentviews

My van lives at work. I usually manage to do food shopping at lunchtime if going away. As soon as I arrive home I top up with water, get changed and am ready. My delay is waiting for son to finish school before I can depart. It will be worse in retirement for weekends but a plus during school holidays
Ian


----------



## barryd

Ok. Who voted more than one day! For a weekend!  

We are pretty quick but this latest trip to Europe seems to have taken an age to organise. Hasnt helped us both being ill but it just seems to have been a pain to get organised.


----------



## Tklybeard

I use the van every day so it is allways ready to go. we just have to load the dogs and fresh food and we are off.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Given the chance, less than 10 minutes.

Dave p


----------



## IanA

Our half day includes pickup from storage - 20 miles away, about as far again walking across road with armfuls of pillows, clothes, dogs and their beds, revisit to confirm that back door really is locked etc etc


----------



## suedew

I've put 1 hour, we keep the van in storage, always ready to go apart from perishables and meds. takes longer if we are taking the bikes, cos then we have to bring the van home to fit them. 

:idea: :idea: might get bike rack for car that'ldbe better as sometimes can't get van down culd e sac. Dread to think what would happen if an ambulance or fire engine had to get through. :roll: 

Funnily enough the 2 culprits never block access on bin day 

sue


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Like Bigfrank, our van is outside the house, so clothes tend to be put in piecemeal a day or two before.

Then it's chuck a bit of water in the tank whilst San puts any fresh food in, bikes on back (if needed) and running / walking stuff in & it's away we go!

Finish work at 1 on a Friday with a fair wind, and am always off by two if that's the case, including having lunch, a shower & getting changed, so went for the half hour option


----------



## Lesleykh

Oh we're such slowcoaches! I can understand it taking us ages to get the van ready to go away for a year, but it took nearly as long to get ready last week for a few days in East Anglia.

Partly it's because HE won't let me buy an extra set of everything - pots, pans, cutlery etc - to leave in the van and since WE can't be ars...bothered to actually unpack all the boxes we packed before we went away for a year and rented out the house, we don't have enough spare stuff (that's because we hope to sell up, btw, not 'cos we're just lazy - although we are a bit lazy - we call it chilled out though).

Our helpful list was OK, except for the stuff we'd not put on it - like our camping chairs and table.

We used to manage a turn around of 2 hours when we camped in a tent. We had everything we needed ready packed permanently in boxes. I can't understand why HE won't take the same approach to the van. It's just a bigger box after all.

Lesley


----------



## CaGreg

The shortest we have ever managed it 45 mins, that was when the chance to go arose in the space of five minutes. That included going to the local shop to do shopping. It seems the more notice we have the longer it takes. 
I like not to have to do any shopping when away, so we do take a lot of stuff with us. 

Was all ready for the off at weekend but pulled a muscle in my calf the night before and was lying with leg elevated instead.
Ca


----------



## aldra

Me, Forever   
Aldra


----------



## jacknjill

Hi all,
despite the van being parked on the drive part packed ( 99% )
it still takes us a full day to get sorted !! i like to have the van ready
the day before for an early start, but it still doesn`t happen like that.
i find it very stressful just getting it ready.
peter.


----------



## aldra

Oh good Peter

I am not alone then :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## rowley

Could we have two polls please? One for me @10minutes, and one for her @ 2 hours. :roll:


----------



## grout20

We are half-dayers like IanA - our MH 20 miles away in storage too! - although loading up the car with stuff and swapping it over at the storage site saves a bit of loading time "back home".

I have to leave the car in storage and repeat some of the process when we return too..... :roll: 

Oh for a house with somewhere to store outside (sigh)

Always well worth the half day, though!  

john


----------



## aldra

Half a day!!!!
Mines stored on the drive and still takes a day plus  
Maybe work expands to fit the time available
coming home is even worse  

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe

bigfrank3 said:


> I can fill the water up the day before so apart from putting the milk from the house fridge into the van fridge everything is ready to go.


Oh lucky you!!! I live in a 3rd floor flat. I can't do any filling up at all.... I always fill up when leaving a site, so that if the next time I go off I am not at a site, I have plenty of water. Bit inefficient, since I am always driving around with a lot of water, but needs must.


----------

